# First Litter of Satins (PIC Heavy)



## BeltaineRabbitry (Jun 18, 2012)

We finally had our first litter of satins, we were a bit unsure if she took, and since she was a day over due (not much I know, but I was anxious lol) we were a bit concerned as this is her first litter from an unproven buck.  However momma did wonderful, had 11 babies (3 were DOA) in a wonderful nest she made in her nestbox, pulled hair beautifully, and when I found them today they all seemed to have full bellies (although 2 seem smaller than the others, so  gonna keep an eye on them).  These guys are primarily raised for meat but they are full pedigreed and full blooded, so that we have the option of showing with them if we get a really good one.  I am very impressed with this litter, she is a very very lightly marked broken copper with rew, red, and copper in pedigree, bred to a REW buck with black, red, copper and rew in his pedigree, and from what I can tell we had 5 rews (3 doa) 2 broken reds, 3 broken coppers, and one which is a broken um really really light red, maybe fawn? The only thing I can think is that what I think are reds are chocolate agoutis and the light one is actually a red, or the darker ones are red, and the light one is a mystery baby. Since our goals are Red Satins we feel this is a great start.  Her sister is due hopefully tonight or tomorrow (bred a day later) and I am pretty sure I have seen movement in her belly so I am hoping she only has a few (as she is much much smaller than Marcelline who had the litter pictured) and I can foster the two smaller ones to her.  Sassy is a solid copper doe bred to the same buck so I am hoping for more reds (cross your fingers lol) 

Anyway on to the pictures, 
This is a group picture of all surviving babies






A picture of one of the darker red babies 





A picture of the lighter Red? baby





If you have any suggestions on colors please feel free to chime in!
Amy
Beltaine Rabbitry


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm not so good with colors till they have fur  but congrats!  Hope all goes well with your other doe


----------



## Nikki (Jun 29, 2012)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------

